# Penn 525 vs Daiwa Sealine 30!?



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

list your thoughts on obth reels. which cast further ? better drag? better gears? clicker? amount of line? maintence? just list your thoughts i just want too see some pierandsurf opinions. thanks in advance for responses


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

oh,i'm sure you'll get plenty of opinions.
heres mine,i've tried many of the reels in the under $200 price range and many are good but i still have my 525!
it can't be beat for a magged long distance fishing reel.
i've used it hard for over 5 years and it's still going strong with no repairs and just basic maintainence.
and it is made in america!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I vote for the Sealine 20, but would rather have the Saltist 20 star drag for a little more $ (still under $200). Better drag and much smoother than the Sealine series. The Avet SX is another winner in that category but if you're adventurous, check out the new Saltist lever drag 20 or 30. I have the new 2 speed 30 and it rocks. I've never tried the 525 but all I hear are good things about it. I have too many reels so I might get to that one because I don't care too much for the looks of it. I don't think the Sealine 30 and Penn 525 are in the same bracket or usability. The Sealine 30 holds a lot more line than the 525 so you'd probably use something like 20# mono on it. The Penn, most people use about 15#. The SL20 is closer in capcity.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

they are about the same performance wise.
the slx30 holds more line.
cant go wrong with either or, both great workhorse reels
the slx30 gets a slight upperhand as it doesnt have an AR bearing that can fail.

i like the daiwas more myself.
louder clicker, smoother drags.

ematsuda, wasnt it awhile back when youre strippin threads on the saltists drag stars?
why you recommend it ? lol and the fact he asked about reels which fall under the 100$ bracket.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I like the Penn*

525 but also use the Saltist at times for my wife or other beginners. Almost fool proof whereas the 525 needs to be adjusted according to conditions. With the Penn's I'll start the reel slowly and adjust it 'til I almost blow it up.

Now what I really like are my Abu reels but that's a different price range altogether.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm using 40# braid so capacity is not an issue.
looks are selective.personally i like the penns rugged good looks.


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

I was a Daiwa 30 user for a long time and tried a 525mag and I've long since replace all my Daiwas. Yes, the Daiwa holds more line, however, for me, the reel sits high whereas the 525 sits lower. I'm a short guy, so I feel I have more control of the reel. With the Daiwa, I can't adjust the speed of the spool depending on the conditions. However, on the Penn, I can tighten it set the mags higher if casting into the wind and loosen them if the wind's at my back. As far as the line capacity, I haven't been spooled yet....Please, this is just my opinion and not a stab at those that love the Daiwa's. The 525mag just works better for me.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

jagustin1 said:


> Daiwa ...reel sits high whereas the 525 sits lower.


Exactly. The Penn is more comfortable for me...but, like Jackman, gimme an Abu.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

eric said:


> they are about the same performance wise.
> the slx30 holds more line.
> cant go wrong with either or, both great workhorse reels
> the slx30 gets a slight upperhand as it doesnt have an AR bearing that can fail.
> ...


Yeah, my first Saltist had a bad main shaft. Haven't had a problem with any of them after that. I have 5 of them now - one 30, two 20's and two 2 speed 30 lever drags. All work cherry now. I don't think the 525 is under $100 either. You may find the Sealine's for that amount but that's about it. I also like my Abu 6500 CT High Speed Mag - when I need to go very long.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

When you mag them I like the Avet's(plus the colors you can get them in). I use both the SX and MX reels. The SX is a small lite weight little reel with a super strong lever drag that can cast a 3oz spoon out of sight on the right rod. The MX is just a tad bigger and a little heavier but will still cast great. If you like ABU reels than you will love the SX when either static or a knobby mag put on it. as for the diawa vs 525, I have 5 of the Diawa's, three of the 30's and two of the 20's and like all of them. I don't have a 525 so can't really comment on them.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Got pretty much all of em, abu's, 525, avet sx -mc, saltist 30, etc.

Favorite for distance-- abus

Toughest most reliable-- Saltist 30

Still love the Penn 525-- great distance and plenty tough-- doesn't take a sand bath as well as the Daiwa.

For me it boils down to if I had to pick one reel-- having magnet control would be a priority-- just to be able to have on the fly adjustment.


----------



## grizzley (Jul 14, 2015)

*Saltist*



Mark G said:


> Got pretty much all of em, abu's, 525, avet sx -mc, saltist 30, etc.
> 
> Favorite for distance-- abus
> 
> ...







I am really looking to upgrade my fishing, and go for bigger, here in cali i see a lot op people fishing for tuna, so i was told for a budget go with the sealine 30 and fill with braid and look for a calstar, or seeker eight footer in fast or xfast action? would that suit something to reel in the tuna down here in So Cal?

also looking for some salt water bass options, or would the same set up work for bass? 

fresh water bass looking for a good reel, whats something decent to start out with? conventional reel wise?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll be silly and tell you what my WORKING reels are:
a matched pair of TICA reels of over 20 years old and a Penn Squidder...ALL heavily magged and adjusted. 
Now, I have ABU s and Penns and stuff, but I can't stand reels in the sand that are old favorites.

BS


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

grizzley said:


> I am really looking to upgrade my fishing, and go for bigger, here in cali i see a lot op people fishing for tuna, so i was told for a budget go with the sealine 30 and fill with braid and look for a calstar, or seeker eight footer in fast or xfast action? would that suit something to reel in the tuna down here in So Cal?
> 
> also looking for some salt water bass options, or would the same set up work for bass?
> 
> fresh water bass looking for a good reel, whats something decent to start out with? conventional reel wise?


Grizzley, you resurrected a 6 year old thread.......may want to start another yourself.


----------

